# Buuubs



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

A chocolate x dove and a pew x dove gave me these lil fellas


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very Nice !

Soooooo Jealous lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! What are you looking for in these litter? Which ones are your favorites?


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

It was just my first non-pew litter I was just wingin it. It turns out what I thought was black eyed white and pink eyed white were both fawn, I'll post a pic update


----------

